# Unpopular request



## BlackDorito (Apr 11, 2019)

I get inspired by so many tracks posted here ... but what I am increasingly noticing (a little bit here, but particularly all across SoundCloud) is the Cmin - AbMaj chord progression over and over in 'thoughtful' pieces (slower, non-Action). A simple and humdrum example is:






There are many variants of this ... all of them making me try to pick out some interesting whiff of orchestration instead of listening to the monotonous harmonic motion.

I think (we) guilty parties should try to branch out from this progression.

This seemingly elitist request comes from a place of love.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 11, 2019)

BlackDorito said:


> There are many variants of this ... all of them making me try to pick out some interesting whiff of orchestration instead of listening to the monotonous harmonic motion.


Hey I just used this today! Can't get enough of it.


----------



## BlackDorito (Apr 11, 2019)

chillbot said:


> Hey I just used this today! Can't get enough of it.


Take heart, the affliction will pass .... maybe. Meanwhile, try to build your Hollywood cred with m8m instead of m8M.


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 11, 2019)

Love the progression - will definitely continue to use it!


----------



## Studio E (Apr 11, 2019)

This is the worst progression ever. But D min - Bb Maj, now THAT's a progression!


----------



## JohnG (Apr 11, 2019)

BlackDorito said:


> There are many variants of this



yes indeed! You can make it even more boring using inversions.


----------



## Studio E (Apr 11, 2019)

JohnG said:


> yes indeed! You can make it even more boring using inversions.



It's a mere pinky-lift.


----------



## BlackDorito (Apr 11, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Love the progression - will definitely continue to use it!


I know, I know .. just throw in some interesting orchestration for my weary ears.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 11, 2019)

BlackDorito said:


> Take heart, the affliction will pass .... maybe. Meanwhile, try to build your Hollywood cred with m8m instead of m8M.


A bit of dark magic, the m8m.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 11, 2019)

Specifically since 2010....


----------



## BlackDorito (Apr 11, 2019)

m11M is nice. [your spelling may vary]


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 11, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Specifically since 2010....


Neo-Riemannian theory calls it the Slide Transformation. I find it also works well in first inversion.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Apr 12, 2019)

Those would also be the first two chords of the "vi-IV-I-V" (i-VI-III-VII) four chord progression Beato and the like are making a meme out of complaining about now.

It annoys me when people complain about it. Sometimes you need a safe, recognizable progression to get across a sense of stability and homewardness. It's just another tool in your toolbox, and as long as it's not your only tool, what's the big deal? If it's used badly, blame the composer, not the progression.


----------



## CGR (Apr 12, 2019)

BlackDorito said:


> m11M is nice. [your spelling may vary]


Nice chordal movement. Evokes a mysterious/foreboding feeling for me.


----------



## BlackDorito (Apr 13, 2019)

StevenOBrien said:


> Those would also be the first two chords of the "vi-IV-I-V"


I do like it better in that configuration:




...and perhaps it serves the dramatic purpose of 'homewardness'. Still, speaking for myself, when I encounter so many instances of m8M in standalone tracks that have no underscore context, it can get tiresome. 

Since @poetd mentioned that YouTube video above, I'm now working on an "M8M" snippet - curious to see if it comes across as "Fantastical".


----------



## Geocranium (Apr 25, 2019)

What I'm personally tired of hearing is the i -> VI -> IV7 (C min, Ab, F7 for example) pop up in so much stuff. It's very effective, but I've heard it so many times that it's lost its allure. It's especially tempting because all you have to do is move one finger chromatically!

For a pop culture example: it's the progression the choir sings at 0:12:


----------

